# Is this a good deal for a Graco 9.5?



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

I've never seen the toolbox design. Wondering is this is a much older model?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

yeah its an older model, its a good deal if its working good. Looks like its barely been used.


----------



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> yeah its an older model, its a good deal if its working good. Looks like its barely been used.


Apparently it's never been used. The box says it's the ProComp model but they don't have the remote cup. I need something for hots. I'm never cleaning that stuff out of my airless again.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BoondockPaints said:


> Apparently it's never been used. The box says it's the ProComp model but they don't have the remote cup. I need something for hots. I'm never cleaning that stuff out of my airless again.


Doesn't look like procomp from the photo... that's ok though you can still purchase a remote cup separately and feed from a compressor


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Well, I just got a 9.5 procomp for $2600 Canadian. Came with an extra gun, as well.

If it works, $600 sounds like a good deal.


----------



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

Masterwork said:


> Well, I just got a 9.5 procomp for $2600 Canadian. Came with an extra gun, as well.
> 
> If it works, $600 sounds like a good deal.


That has the Smart Start and the onboard compressor. Big selling points. This one has an extra gun but it's the original Edge.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to have that exact one. It is was a good HVLP but the motor died on me sooner than I would like, especially given that I did not use it a ton. It sprayed well and had enough power for thicker finishes compared to older Turbines I have used. I think it is worthwhile given the apparent condition.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> Well, I just got a 9.5 procomp for $2600 Canadian. Came with an extra gun, as well.
> 
> If it works, $600 sounds like a good deal.


That's like $5800 US, right?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

RH said:


> That's like $5800 US, right?


I was actually surprised. My SW Rep beat the American pricing on it. See? SW is good for something, sometimes.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats the one I have- just like that.
I like the stainless cups, wonder why they changed to the new cup design?

The motor on mine died too, about 2 1/2 years after I bought it. I remember it was really close to the warranty expiration, but SW honored it, and repaired it. That was 5 years ago.


----------



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

Found the Procomp for


Holland said:


> Thats the one I have- just like that.
> I like the stainless cups, wonder why they changed to the new cup design?
> 
> The motor on mine died too, about 2 1/2 years after I bought it. I remember it was really close to the warranty expiration, but SW honored it, and repaired it. That was 5 years ago.


The only advantages I can think of is you can see how much product you have and they maybe a little lighter.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

BoondockPaints said:


> Found the Procomp for
> 
> The only advantages I can think of is you can see how much product you have and they maybe a little lighter.


You can also turn the gun upside down, etc... Spray any direction you want.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> You can also turn the gun upside down, etc... Spray any direction you want.


I found that because of that though there is a slight lag when you let off/on the trigger waiting for the liner to repressureize. I prefer gravity fed for this reason. Some gravity fed even come with the 3M PPS system as well.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

For what looks to be 'brand new', $630 is a very good deal, imo.
Let us know if you bought it.

Offer $500 cash??

Cost for new gun is about $400: 








Graco HVLP Edge II Gun With Metal Cup


Includes 1 qt Metal Cup and #3 Quick Release Fluid Set. Maximize your spraying performance with the new, innovative Graco HVLP Edge II Gun. With cutting edge technology such as streamlined, intuitive gun controls, Quick Release fluid set, and optimized air pressure and air flow, the new HVLP...



www.portlandcompressor.com


----------



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

Holland said:


> For what looks to be 'brand new', $630 is a very good deal, imo.
> Let us know if you bought it.
> 
> Offer $500 cash??
> ...


Is there much of a difference between the Edge and Edge II?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BoondockPaints said:


> Is there much of a difference between the Edge and Edge II?


I believe the main difference is in the gaskets and needle. The big difference is similar to edge 2 and edge 2 plus*
the plus model has separate air and material flow knobs. the model pictured is the regular model where material and air are integrated into one knob


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I believe the main difference is in the gaskets and needle. The big difference is similar to edge 2 and edge 2 plus*
> the plus model has separate air and material flow knobs. the model pictured is the regular model where material and air are integrated into one knob


*Can add the “Artisan Valve” which regulates airflow. Costs $50, bit worth it. Have it on one gun, just upgraded the second gun with the Artisan valve.


----------



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

Holland said:


> *Can add the “Artisan Valve” which regulates airflow. Costs $50, bit worth it. Have it on one gun, just upgraded the second gun with the Artisan valve.


He's throwing in an artisan valve.


----------



## John_Darroch (Aug 11, 2020)

BoondockPaints said:


> I've never seen the toolbox design. Wondering is this is a much older model?
> View attachment 111161


This is an old model, be careful. The 5-stage motors don't last that long and this one has probably seen a lot of use over the years. If you could get the price down it may be worth it, but to repair the motor will cost more than $500 if it fails.


----------

